# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Духовный рост

## Галим

Вивека дас: Скажи мне, пожалуйста, как мне узнать, продвигаюсь ли я в бхакти или нет?

Что показывает нам, что мы продвигаемся в бхакти?


Гаура крипа: Когда люди продвигаются по другим духовным путям, у них проявляются определённые признаки, подсказывающие им, на какой стадии они находятся в данный момент. Однако, в случае Бхакти-йоги всё наоборот. Я имею в виду, что чем больше мы продвигаемся по этому пути, тем более мы думаем, что ни на что не способны, и чувствуем: «Я иду в никуда». Наши махаджаны действительно описали путь от анартха-нивритти (избавления от плохих качеств) до премы, но удивительное дело: преданный, продвигающийся от анартха-нивритти до премы, никогда не верит, что переходит с одной стадии на другую, и на самом деле продвигается вперёд. Чем больше мы продвигаемся, тем больше думаем: «Ох, у меня нет никакого осознания, я великий апарадхи (оскорбитель); куда я иду? Что я делаю?» Мы поглощены сильнейшим смирением. А самое поразительное смирение преданный проявляет, когда достигает стадии премы! Шрила Вишванатха Чакравартипад написал в своей «Мадхурья Кадамбини»:

«Такой преданный считает своих друзей и родных подобными тёмному и опасному колодцу, свой дом – терновым ложем, еда для него подобна яду, когда даже хорошие люди его прославляют, его это жалит, подобно ядовитому кусу змеи, он исполняет ежедневные обязанности так, как будто готовит собственные похороны, а собственное тело кажется ему величайшей обузой. Когда его благожелатели утешают его, он думает, что это ядовитый душ, его бодрствование подобно океану стенаний, а сон – разрушению жизни. Он думает, что Шри Бхагаван отвернулся (не милостив) от него – иначе почему он до сих пор ещё жив? То, что он раньше любил, теперь ему кажется чрезвычайно обременительным, а мысли о Шри Бхагаване кажутся ему убийственными». *

Пойми же, насколько кротким и смиренным чувствует себя преданный в возвышенном состоянии. Как сильно он горит внутри! Если в это время кто-то ему скажет: «Господин, вы знаете, а ведь вы достигли премы!» –преданный почувствует себя так, как будто его укусила змея. Он совершенно не будет счастлив, наоборот: разозлится на того человека. Нет способа заставить его поверить, что он достиг премы. Да что садхак, Шриман Махапрабху – Сваям Багаван, Он – олицетворение сильнейшей премы, однако, смотри, насколько он смиренен:

nAhi kRSNa-prema-dhana,
daridra mora jIvana,
dehendriya vRthA mora saba


«У меня нет драгоценного сокровища, именуемого Шри Кришна-премой, и мои тело и чувства ни на что не годятся». (Чч, Мадхья 2.40)

Поэтому у того, кто продвигается в бхакти, главные симптомы – смирение и молитва. И всё же, если мы внимательно изучим себя, мы тоже можем понять, продвигаемся мы или нет.
Мы можем примерно разделить эти признаки (показывающие наше продвижение в бхакти) на две категории:
1. Внутренние признаки.
2. Внешние признаки.
Давай изучим их подробно:

Внутренние признаки продвижения в бхакти

1. Рвение в бхаджане: Чем больше мы продвинуты в бхакти, тем больше у нас будет рвения к бхаджану. Мы не будем удовлетворены количеством кругов, которое мы раньше воспевали, и будем упорно стараться его увеличить. Также, мы будем проводить больше времени в медитации.
2. Неудовлётворённость бхаджаном: Чем больше мы продвигаемся в бхаджане, тем больше мы чувствуем: «Я никуда не иду».
3. Тревога: Когда мы продвигаемся в бхаджане, мы чувствуем всё больше беспокойства. Мы думаем: «О, нет! Врема летит – когда же я обрету его милость? Он лишает меня её, потому что я падший? Нет-нет, конечно, Он прольёт на меня Свою милость. Он ведь всеочищающий. Он сострадателен ко всем грешникам. Я, несомненно, получу Его милость, и почуствую себя благословенным». Тревога будет увеличиваться пропорционально нашему бхаджану.
4. Ценность времени: Раньше мы тратили время на мирские дела, однако когда мы уходим дальше по пути бхакти, то осознаём, что попусту теряем время на мирские цели. Мы прекращаем тратить время на все дела, не связанные с нашей духовной целью. Постепенно мы попытаемся сократить даже наш сон, потому что поймём, что теряем время, когда спим.
5. Считать себя недостойным: Когда мы продвинемся по пути бхакти, мы будем каждый день думать примерно так: «Я, в самом деле, ни на что не годен. Как я обрету бхакти? У меня нет хороших качеств, наоборот, я с головой погружён во всё плохое. У меня нет ни бхакти, ни бхаджана. Что же со мною будет?»
6. Открыто и легко говорить о собственных недостатках: Чем больше милости мы получим от Бхакти Деви, тем больше мы осознаем свои недостатки. Мы будем думать: «Увы! Увы! У меня так много недостатков! Я самый падший, иначе как случилось, что у меня так много плохих качеств? Я точно не преданный, скорее, я хуже зверей и птиц». Это значит, что мы обрели крипу Бхакти Деви, и совершенствуемся.
7. Незаинтересованность в мирских делах: Когда мы продвинемся в бхакти, мы увидим, что те мирские дела, которые нас раньше интересовали, теперь кажутся обременительными. Это показывает, что Бхакти Деви довольна нами.
8. Волнение: Чем сильнее мы продвинемся в бхакти, тем больше мы будем волноваться о Шри Бхагаване. Когда мы чувствуем себя всё более и более голодными, наши мысли всё больше и больше вращаются вокруг еды – точно так же, когда мы продвигаемся в бхакти, наш внутренний ум становится чистым, и сердце тоскует по Шри Бхагавану.

Внешние признаки продвижения в бхакти

1. Сильная радость при виде Вайшнавов: Помнишь всех Вайшнавов, которых ты раньше не любил встречать? Так вот, теперь мы будем очень рады, когда их увидим. Один вид тилаки и туласи будет вводить нас в экстаз, потому что мы будем чувствовать, что они – близкие люди Шри Бхагавана.
2. Не видеть недостатков: Раньше мы видели недостатки в других, теперь, милостью Бхакти Деви, мы будем видеть всех чистыми.
3. Чувствовать присутствие Высшего Существа во всех: По мере того, как наше подсознание становится чище в процессе бхаджана, мы сможем наблюдать Верховного управляющего во всех атомах, и любить всех и всё.
4. Неподверженность влиянию хорошего и плохого: Постепенно мир, и всё плохое в этом мире перестанет нас волновать. Те дела, которые раньше привлекали наше внимание, теперь не смогут привлечь, потому что мы будем считать всё, кроме Шри Кришны, лишённым расы.

Мы начали с того, что цель нашего бхаджана – бхакти. Значит, если мы не находим вышеупомянутых перемен в нас, а именно:
• Наше состояние ума всё такое же – раньше я любил сплетничать, и говорить на мирские темы, и сейчас тоже;
• Сколько я раньше занимался бхаджаном, столько занимаюсь и теперь, или даже меньше;
• Раньше я любил развлекаться, критикуя других, и пел себе дифирамбы – всё то же и сейчас;
• Раньше я был экспертом в нахождении недостатков в других, и всё остаётся по прежнему;
• Раньше я считал себя лишённым недостатков и очень умным, сейчас я продолжаю думать так же;
• Мой интерес к мирским делам остаётся неизменным;
Значит мы должны заключить, что мы совершенно не продвигаемся к свету бхакти. Я ежедневно воспеваю три лакха Махамантры, и люди называют меня «бхаджанананди». Я также купаюсь в твёрдой уверенности, что я бхаджанананди. Я могу старательно искать недостатки в других, но я счастливо слеп ко своим собственным недостаткам. Что может быть большей неудачей, чем это? Главное доказательство, что мы вошли в царство бхакти – можем ли мы видеть собственные недостатки. На пути бхакти, до тех пор, пока мы продолжаем думать, что мы не совершили ни единой ошибки, и что у нас нет ни одного плохого качества, мы должны понимать, что мы не вкусили ни единой капли бхакти. Если мы будем избегать вайшнава-апарадх, и последовательно практиковать бхаджан, то мы несомненно отметим вышеупомянутые изменения в себе. Нам нет нужды предпринимать специально какие-либо ещё действия, чтобы избавиться от анартх.
Предположим, мы отправляемся куда-нибудь в лодке. Как мы сможем узнать, движется ли лодка или нет? Видя, как меняется пейзаж, мы знаем, что лодка движется. Если этого не происходит, и мы продолжаем видеть перед собой всё тот же вид, мы должны сделать вывод, что лодка не движется. Подобно этому, после того, как мы начали заниматься бхаджаном, если наше сознание не меняется, это значит, что течение (сила или влияние) оскорблений сильное, и поэтому, не смотря на то, что мы усердно гребём (воспеваем Святое Имя), лодка не движется к наивысшей цели – преме.

----------


## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, Галим. Сей час о таких темах говорить конечно поздно (для меня покрайней мере) но всёже. Скажите пожалуйсто каким типом знания это для Вас является?

----------


## Галим

> Харе Кришна, Галим. Сей час о таких темах говорить конечно поздно (для меня покрайней мере) но всёже. Скажите пожалуйсто каким типом знания это для Вас является?


К трансцедентному типу :doom:

----------


## Галим

> Да это понятно, что ктранстендентному, да ну ладно. Дело в том, что каждое знание несёт свой результат. И это знание несомненно тоже, только вопрос как мы им можем воспользоватся?


Это знание-маяк на нашем пути,оно необходимо,что бы мы не сбились с пути.

----------


## Галим

> Да согласен! Но мояк должен светить, а иначе мжем наткнутся на рифы или разбится о скалы.
>   Я имею в виду, если этой информации неправильно следовать то могут быть разного рода отклонения.


У меня есть кому подправить.

----------


## Артур

> В защиту доктора О.Г.Торсунова. Кроме того,что он достаточно хороший лектор он еще и очень хороший Преданный! и прежде чем делать выводы о высказываниях и портить отношения, я неимею ввиду только Вас, надо понять контекст в катором даётся лекция.
>  Я прослушал лекцию и могу уверенно сказать, что никаких противоречий в Его высказываниях нет.
>   Есть одна из 12 ти форм кастового мышления: это считать, что только в мужском теле возможно быть чистым преданным. И точто сказал Олег Генадьевич на 27 ой минуте неимеет ни чего общего с этой формой мышления.  
>   Есть два типа преданных пракрита-бхакты и апракрита-бхакты т.е. преданные обусловленные гунами или качествами матерьяльной природы и свободные от них. Если преданная имеет тело женщины и её преданность обусловлена телесной концепцией, то духовный рост будет медленным, а если её преданность выходит за пределы материи то о том в каком она теле ей беспокоится ненадо.


А что значит _преданность обусловлена телесной концепцией_ ?

----------


## madhusudana das

> А что значит _преданность обусловлена телесной концепцией_ ?


Да, это значит- я преданный пока мне это выгодно.
Но именно такая преданность, чистое бхакти нет, там другая логика.

----------


## madhusudana das

> _Также как несоблюдая правила дорожного движения, если не соблюдать этикета в кругу преданных, может произойти авария.Разница только в том, что  
> исправить аварию на дороге проще, а если авария происходит в кругу преданных то это на много сложнее т.к. это больше происходит на тонком плане, а его то мы практически невидим._
> Почему? Я вижу.


Хорошо если видите

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо всем преданным за свет  на пути к бакти .
Мои искренние поклоны.

----------


## Андрей В

6 качеств Шаранагати на каком уровне полностью проявляют себя: шрадха, бхаджана-крия, анартха-ниврити, ништха, ручи, асакти, према?

----------


## Андрей В

Можно ли считать, что саньяси, переходящий в грихастха-ашрам следует второму правилу: отвергает то, что неблагоприятно для его духовного развития? Например, Прабхавишну Свами объяснил причину изменения своего статуса -он устал, ему трудно находиться в этом статусе, этот статус мешает ему нормально практиковать. Что думает народ?

----------


## Андрей В

> но удивительное дело: преданный, продвигающийся от анартха-нивритти до премы, никогда не верит, что переходит с одной стадии на другую, и на самом деле продвигается вперёд.


Он что настолько глуп, что не в состоянии понять на каком участке пути он находится? Все стадии подробнейшим образом описаны. Серьёзный преданный всегда в состоянии оценить свой реальный уровень. Уровень мадхьяма отличается от каништхи и уттамы именно тем, что на этом уровне преданный имеет способность различать уровни других преданных и людей и строит своё общение соответственно. Если преданный мадхьяма, способен различать людей, то почему же он не может понять на каком уровне он САМ находится? Поэтому ваше утверждение верно лишь отчасти. Оно касается преданных уровня каништха. который не умеет правильно оценить свой уровень, а так же уттама, который во всех живых существах видит лишь слуг Господа, соответственно не считает себя продвинутым на столько, чтобы проповедовать тем кто и так Господу уже служит. Но не в отношении преданного мадхьяма.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Он что настолько глуп, что не в состоянии понять на каком участке пути он находится? Все стадии подробнейшим образом описаны. Серьёзный преданный всегда в состоянии оценить свой реальный уровень. Уровень мадхьяма отличается от каништхи и уттамы именно тем, что на этом уровне преданный имеет способность различать уровни других преданных и людей и строит своё общение соответственно. Если преданный мадхьяма, способен различать людей, то почему же он не может понять на каком уровне он САМ находится? Поэтому ваше утверждение верно лишь отчасти. Оно касается преданных уровня каништха. который не умеет правильно оценить свой уровень, а так же уттама, который во всех живых существах видит лишь слуг Господа, соответственно не считает себя продвинутым на столько, чтобы проповедовать тем кто и так Господу уже служит. Но не в отношении преданного мадхьяма.


Мадхйама-адхикари не настолько глуп. А также серьезный преданный находится на том уровне духовного развития, когда прекрасно понимает, что считать себя квалифицированным - полное отсутствие квалификации. И никогда не бывает так, что вот сегодня преданный каништха, а назавтра он просыпается уже мадхйама. Это длительный процесс, и определить, на каком уровне находишься ты сам - практически невозможно. Это могут сделать только другие преданные, находящиеся на соответствующем духовном уровне.

----------


## Андрей В

Длительный на сколько? В Джайва дхарме говорится, что он занимает всего несколько недель, это при условии, если ПРАВИЛЬНО практиковать.

Вот  в ИСККОН проповедуют. Если проповедуют, значит считают что их квалификации достаточно, иначе бы не проповедовали. как уттама-адхикари. Если они считают, что у них достаточно квалификации, следуя вашей логике, они не квалифицированы проповедовать.  Получается так.

Не замечает своего прогресса только тот кто не прогрессирует. Иного варианта нет, матаджи. Просто это позиция человека, который всячески пытается себя убедить, что он не в состоянии понять прогресс есть или его нет. Как же вы тогда практикуете так, что не можете понять куда вы идёте. Все стадии описаны:


1. Выйти на уровень постоянного повторения.
2. Медитация на трикурти Кришны - Его форму
3. Форма сливается с именем
4 Медитация на форму и качества Кришны
5 Форма, качества сливаются
6 медитация на форму, качества и конкретные игры в конкретном месте.
7 Кришна являет себя своему преданному 


Все стадии подробнейшим образом расписаны в Харинама чинтамани. Всегда можно понять на каком уровне ты находишься. если ты не вышел на уровень непрерывного повторения, значит ты вообще ещё не начинал настоящей практики, чистого преданного служения. Уровень ништхи (тринад апи суничена) начинается с уровня непрерывного повторения = минимум на чётках + всё остальное время.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Длительный на сколько? В Джайва дхарме говорится, что он занимает всего несколько недель, это при условии, если ПРАВИЛЬНО практиковать.
> 
> Вот  в ИСККОН проповедуют. Если проповедуют, значит считают что их квалификации достаточно, иначе бы не проповедовали. как уттама-адхикари. Если они считают, что у них достаточно квалификации, следуя вашей логике, они не квалифицированы проповедовать.  Получается так.
> 
> Не замечает своего прогресса только тот кто не прогрессирует. Иного варианта нет, матаджи. Просто это позиция человека, который всячески пытается себя убедить, что он не в состоянии понять прогресс есть или его нет. Как же вы тогда практикуете так, что не можете понять куда вы идёте. Все стадии описаны:
> 
> 
> 1. Выйти на уровень постоянного повторения.
> 2. Медитация на трикурти Кришны - Его форму
> ...


Начнем по порядку, прабхуджи. Я бы не была столь категорична на Вашем месте в своих суждениях, ибо каждый случай индивидуален, это во-первых, а во-вторых, как Вы совершенно верно заметили - ПРАВИЛЬНО практиковать. У Вас лично какие есть гарантии, что лично Вы практикуете именно ПРАВИЛЬНО? Что это не формализм, не из чувства долга, потому что так надо, а именно из сердца, из самой глубины, с величайшей любовью к Кришне??? В состоянии полной беспомощности и полного предания?
Теперь - о проповедниках ИСККОН. В каждом конкретном случае это индивидуальное разрешение Гуру и Джи-Би-Си. И более того - все проповедники контролируются. Если Совет Джи-Би-Си сочтет, что квалификации недостаточно, то проповеднику могут запретить проповедовать, или наоборот - если все в порядке, то разрешить. Так что сами проповедники отнюдь не считают, что они квалифицированы, а лишь являются уполномоченными от старших ИСККОН. И, кстати, это не моя логика - об этом говорят и шастры, и все духовные учителя.
Далее - эти стадии далеко не все, что требуется знать. Вы проходили бхакта-программ? Даже там, на самом начальном уровне, уже даются довольно серьезные знания для вайшнава. Уже не говорю о бхакти-шастрах и дальнейшем вайшнавском образовании. 
Свой прогресс невозможно замечать на самом деле. Потому что по мере продвижения первое, что начинаешь понимать - это то, насколько сам(а) являешься грязным, никчемным и деградировавшим до такой степени, что поражаешься, как тебя вайшнавы по своей величайшей милости еще терпят... Как в таком состоянии можно увидеть какой-то прогресс? Когда понимаешь, насколько ты глуп и завистлив, насколько безответственен и несмиренен, и так далее??? Когда понимаешь, что ученик или ученица из тебя в принципе никакие, потому что ты не в состоянии просто следовать наставлениям своего Гурудева??? И так далека от тебя преданность, что похоже еще неизвестно сколько жизней потребуется, чтобы к ней приблизиться???
Тот, кто замечает собственный прогресс, пребывает в иллюзии. 
Еще один очень важный момент. Только в связи с гурупарампарой можно правильно понять, туда ли ты идешь. Только если пытаться следовать наставлениям парампары и понимать, что ты сам - невежда и глупец, и только свет учителей, их милость и благословения могут направлять тебя на верный путь. В противном случае ум может увести неведомо куда вообще. А мы можем пребывать в счастливой иллюзии, что мы на верном пути - ведь есть же описанные стадии! Только ключик к правильному пониманию этих стадий находится у духовных учителей, которые сами в первую очередь являются учениками.

----------


## serg

К "paramathma" - ПОЛНОСТЬЮ С ВАМИ СОГЛАСЕН !
СПАСИБО, ЗА ЧЕТКОЕ ИЗЛОЖЕНИЕ МЫСЛИ И ЛОГИКИ. !

----------


## Андрей В

> У Вас лично какие есть гарантии, что лично Вы практикуете именно ПРАВИЛЬНО?


 По результатам, которые описываются в Харинама Чинтамани. Зная все стадии процесса, что происходит на каждом этапе, можно наблюдать на каком ты находишься.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> По результатам, которые описываются в Харинама Чинтамани. Зная все стадии процесса, что происходит на каждом этапе, можно наблюдать на каком ты находишься.


Вам об этом сказал Ваш Гуру??? Или кто-нибудь из старших наставников??? :pandit:  Или, может быть, Вам все же лучше у них спросить, а то Вы такой счастливый и уверенный в своем прогрессе... :aaaaaaa: 
Мой Гурудев говорит, что полное отсутствие квалификации - считать, что ты квалифицирован.  И он точно не говорит в разрез с шастрами. Поэтому быть может, Вам сначала имеет смысл более глубоко осмыслить то, что Вы уже прочли в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады? С уважением, Елена.

----------


## serg

А на что влияет в жизни в этом теле то,  на каком именно этапе прогресса находишся ?

Важнее что-бы другие , тебя окружающие, были согласны с тем, что ты на именно на этом уровне или тебя вообще не должно волновать, что думают все инные о том, на каком уровне прогресса ты находишся ?

----------


## Андрей В

Тут важно кто тебя окружает. Если тебя окружают неофиты, то по большому счёту их мнение не важно. Важно мнение тех, кто находится на твоём уровне и выше. Неофиты неспособны адекватно оценить твой уровень. Поэтому если ты прогрессируешь , а неофиты от зависти критикуют тебя, то зачем тебе обращать внимание на них. Ты просто спрашиваешь того кто разбирается и он либо подтверждает твои результаты, либо указывает на ошибку. Лично я дважды встречался с разными гуру пообщаться на эту тему, оба они сказали, что те выводы к которым я пришёл верные. Сказали не мне лично в лицо, а за глаза, своим переводчикам, которые потом передали дословно что гуру думает по моему поводу. Я спрашивал гуру ИСККОН и гуру из одного матха, оба подтвердили и мнение обоих было одинаковое. Но вот дальше возникли проблемы: переводчики разболтали всем остальным "преданным", они это переварить не смогли, появилась зависть, в результате пошли апарадхи в мой адрес, мол сахаджия и т.п. Но для меня в данном случае важно мнение гуру обо мне, а не мнение неофитов. А мнение гуру, о моём понимании процесса, совпадает с моим мнением и мнением Харинамы чинтамани. Процесс такой как там описано. Если кто-то его не может вместить в себя, это его проблемы, но результата не будет, хоть всю жизнь практикуй.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Но Кришна может подсказать/указать/.. что-либо, даже через пьяницу, а Вы про неофитов ..

----------


## Андрей В

Как правило он указывает через писанияи, гуру и садху. Редко через пьяниц и т.п.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Не замечает своего прогресса только тот кто не прогрессирует. Просто это позиция человека, который всячески пытается себя убедить, что он не в состоянии понять прогресс есть или его нет.





> Свой прогресс невозможно замечать на самом деле. Потому что по мере продвижения первое, что начинаешь понимать - это то, насколько сам(а) являешься грязным, никчемным и деградировавшим


вообще-то должно быть и то и то. В правильном вайшнаве присутствуют три настроения - позитивное ("я чистая духовная душа", "я наслаждаюсь и прогрессирую"), негативное ("я никчема и грешник") и проповедническое. Просто они время от времени сменяют друг друга. Тут хороший пример - "Шаранагати" Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Если есть все три - это здоровый вайшнав. А если упор только на одно - напр., на негативное, то...

----------


## Андрей В

Согласен

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вивека дас: Скажи мне, пожалуйста, как мне узнать, продвигаюсь ли я в бхакти или нет?
> 
> Что показывает нам, что мы продвигаемся в бхакти?


а что за текст, откуда он?

----------


## Андрей В

Кто хочет прогрессировать, тот прогрессирует, кто не хочет, тот ищет объяснения

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> А на что влияет в жизни в этом теле то,  на каком именно этапе прогресса находишся ?
> 
> Важнее что-бы другие , тебя окружающие, были согласны с тем, что ты на именно на этом уровне или тебя вообще не должно волновать, что думают все инные о том, на каком уровне прогресса ты находишся ?


По большому счету, Вам действительно должно быть неважно, на каком этапе Вы находитесь. И неважно, что думают окружающие. Очень хорошо ответил Андрей В, я полностью согласна с ним.

----------


## Галим

> а что за текст, откуда он?


Я скажу Вам очень важный вещь,вбиваете в поисковик первое предложение и ..... вуаля.
*Препятствия
на пути
бхакти
*
самый падший слуга
Прабхупады Шри Шри 108 Тинкади Госвами Махараджа
Шри Бинод Бихари дас

----------


## Андрей В

Один гуру сказал, что до уровня ништхи можно подняться самостоятельно изучая книги. Но чтобы подняться ещё выше необходимо общение с возвышенными вайшнавами. Конечно , если у преданного есть возможность общаться с садху на самом начальном этапе это лучше, чем самостоятельно идти. Но тем не менее и самостоятельная практика по книгам можеет поднять до ништхи.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Один гуру сказал, что до уровня ништхи можно подняться самостоятельно изучая книги. Но чтобы подняться ещё выше необходимо общение с возвышенными вайшнавами. Конечно , если у преданного есть возможность общаться с садху на самом начальном этапе это лучше, чем самостоятельно идти. Но тем не менее и самостоятельная практика по книгам можеет поднять до ништхи.


Легко верю. У меня есть друг. Он по началу поднялся на общении. А потом ему стало не вмоготу общение, просто не мог проддерживать себя в беспорядочном окружении (а именно такое получается окружение, если ты где-то у нас в движении). Поэтому он полностью изолировался, и живет стабильной духовной жизнью, садхана ему в радость, книги читает, мантру повторяет. Он в свое время бредил ништхой. Не знаю, как на самом деле, но выглядит его положение достаточно надежно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Один гуру сказал, что до уровня ништхи можно подняться самостоятельно изучая книги. Но чтобы подняться ещё выше необходимо общение с возвышенными вайшнавами. Конечно , если у преданного есть возможность общаться с садху на самом начальном этапе это лучше, чем самостоятельно идти. Но тем не менее и самостоятельная практика по книгам можеет поднять до ништхи.


Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что первый шаг в бхакти - адау гурвашрая - принятие прибежища у духовного учителя. По его мнению, лишь с этого начинается настоящая духовная практика. Без принятия духовного учителя можно сколько угодно долго представлять, что духовно развиваешься, но настоящий духовный рост начинается лишь с принятия духовного учителя. Таков вердикт Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

----------


## Андрей В

Принятие духовного учителя означает следование его наставлениям. Если ты прочитал книгу Шрилы Прабхупады и делаешь то, что он через книгу говорит - это называется следование по стопам. А если ты прошёл обряд посвящения и не следуешь наставлениям - это называется  "посвящение не состоялось". Процесс работает если ему следовать, а не если прошёл обряд посвящения. В этом суть. В книге "Шри Нам" как раз об этом и говорится, что суть принятия гуру заключается в следовании его наставлениям, а не в формальном посвящении. Следование это главное, а пройти обряд это второстепенное. Суть инициации в передачи знания о Боге, о душе, о правильной практике. Дикша считается состоявшейся, когда знание усвоено и применено на практике. В противном случае она  не состоялась.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Принятие духовного учителя означает следование его наставлениям. Если ты прочитал книгу Шрилы Прабхупады и делаешь то, что он через книгу говорит - это называется следование по стопам. А если ты прошёл обряд посвящения и не следуешь наставлениям - это называется  "посвящение не состоялось". Процесс работает если ему следовать, а не если прошёл обряд посвящения. В этом суть. В книге "Шри Нам" как раз об этом и говорится, что суть принятия гуру заключается в следовании его наставлениям, а не в формальном посвящении. Следование это главное, а пройти обряд это второстепенное. Тот кто следует обряд пройдёт рано или поздно, а кто не следует, тому и обряд пользы не принесёт. Согласны прабху?


Чтение книг недостаточно. Нужно принять живого духовного учителя. некоторым трудно это сделать, ведь это означает принятие руководства живого человека, который может отругать и т.д. и т.п. Куда приятнее "принять книгу", из нее можно выбирать удобные для себя цитаты.  :smilies: 

Принятие гуру подразумевает принятие его наставлений в свое сердце, это не просто формальный обряд, как вы пытаетесь представить. Можно найти много оправданий, почему человек не принимает гуру. Однако, по мнению Махапрабху, если человек не принимает гуру и не получает посвящение, то о следующих ступенях духовного роста говорить не приходится, ведь не сделаны даже первые шаги: принятие гуру, получение у него дикши. 

Вместо поиска оправданий, почему человек этого не делает, нужно искать способы выполнить эти наставления Махпрабху, только тогда начнется ПОДЛИННЫЙ , а не выдуманный духовный рост.

----------


## Андрей В

[QUOTE=Aniruddha das;60275]Чтение книг недостаточно. Нужно принять живого духовного учителя. некоторым трудно это сделать, ведь это означает принятие руководства живого человека, который может отругать и т.д. и т.п. Куда приятнее "принять книгу", из нее можно выбирать удобные для себя цитаты.  :smilies: 

Дело не в самом факте принятия, а в принятии гуру, который РЕАЛЬНО тебе может помочь. Просто принять гуру потому что так делают все - это не решение проблемы. гуруу по каким-то причинам может не устраивать ищущего, но это не будет означать. что ищущий не будет прогрессировать в течение своего поиска. Яркий тому пример Гоур Говинда Свами. Когда Шрила Прабхупада его увидел, он сразу смог оценить его духовный уровень, потому и дал саньясу быстро. А как этого уровня мог достичь этот человек, если бы он не служил Кришне. 

Другой пример Шукадева Госвами, который просто выслушал своего отца вьясадеву и стал практиковать преданное служение Кришне. Он при этом не совершал обряд посвящения у своего отца. 

Другой момент, если преданный каждый раз на лекции слышит о том, что надо повторять мантру внимательно, сам даёт лекции. а при чтении мантры засыпает или, держа в руке чётки параллельно с мантрой читает книгу и это после 30 лет практики - это он называется прошёл обряд посвящения и принял гуру сердцем? Это так сейчас называется?

----------


## Андрей В

*Нужно принять живого духовного учителя. некоторым трудно это сделать, ведь это означает принятие руководства живого человека, который может отругать и т.д. и т.п.*

 :biggrin1:   А зачем доводить до такого состояния когда тебя ругают? Без палки и пряника практиковать трудно?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вы все время ищете оправдание тому, чтобы не принимать гуру, вместо того, чтобы думать о том, как выполнить наставление Махапрабху о принятии гуру. Если вы будете искренни, то Господь поможет вам найти гуру и принять у него посвящение. Нужно лишь начать думать о том, как исполнить это указание Махапрабху.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху дает ясные наставления (Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья, глава 22):

guru-pādāśraya, dīkṣā, gurura sevana
sad-dharma-śikṣā-pṛcchā, sādhu-mārgānugamana
SYNONYMS

guru-pāda-āśraya — shelter at the feet of a bona fide spiritual master; dīkṣā — initiation by the spiritual master; gurura sevana — service to the spiritual master; sat-dharma-śikṣā — instruction in the transcendental process of devotional service; pṛcchā — and inquiry; sādhu-mārga — the path of transcendental devotional service; anugamana — following strictly.
TRANSLATION

"On the path of regulative devotional service, one must observe the following items: (1) One must accept a bona fide spiritual master. (2) One must accept initiation from him. (3) One must serve him. (4) One must receive instructions from the spiritual master and make inquiries in order to learn devotional service. (5) One must follow in the footsteps of the previous ācāryas and follow the directions given by the spiritual master.

На пути регулируемого преданного служения нужно следовать следующим принципам: 1. Нужно принять истинного духовного учителя. 2. Нужно получить инициацию у него. 3. Нужно служить ему. 4. Нужно получить наставления от духовного учителя и задавать ему вопросы чтобы научиться преданному служению.  5. Нужно идти по стопам предыдущих ачарьев и следовать указаниям, данным духовным учителем.

----------


## Андрей В

Вриндавана Чандра, согласен, на первых этапах, чтобы выбраться с тамогуны нынешнее общество помогает хорошо, но вот дальнейшее продвижение в этом обществе затруднительно. Но общество в других местах не лучше, там то же самое, поэтому и остаётся единственный выход практиковать самостоятельно, чтобы не обуславливаться общением.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> согласен, на первых этапах, чтобы выбраться с тамогуны нынешнее общество помогает хорошо, но вот дальнейшее продвижение в этом обществе затруднительно. Но общество в других местах не лучше, там то же самое, поэтому и остаётся единственный выход практиковать самостоятельно, чтобы не обуславливаться общением.


Метод бхакти ясно описан Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху и Его последователями. Вместо рассуждений нужно начать следовать этому ясному методу,  и результаты непременно придут. Начните с принятия гуру, иначе жизнь пройдет, а вы не сделаете даже первого шага.

----------


## Андрей В

Я согласен со всем, что вы написали, прабху. Но все эти 4 пункта без 5-го не имеют смысла.





> 5. Нужно идти по стопам предыдущих ачарьев и следовать указаниям, данным духовным учителем.


Я привёл пример, когда преданный,  получивший вторую инициацию, пользующийся авторитетом, проповедник, стаж 30 лет, повторяет мантру засыпая и читая книги. 

Я никогда не приму утверждение о том, что такой человек следует пятому пункту, только потому что он выполнил 4 предыдущих. Факты есть факты. не могу я принять утверждение, что гуру учит повторять Святое имя невнимательно. нет такого и в книгах не написано. Все учат повторять внимательно. Следовательно. 30 стаж , принятие гуру, получение инициации не помогло продвинуться даже до уровня ништхи и даже до уровня анартха-ниврити, поскольку не видел я, чтобы он прилагал усилия в повторении мантры. Отсюда у меня вывод, что следование правилам игры важнее, чем формальная составляющая

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я согласен со всем, что вы написали, прабху. Но все эти 4 пункта без 5-го не имеют смысла.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я привёл пример, когда преданный,  получивший вторую инициацию, пользующийся авторитетом, проповедник, стаж 30 лет, повторяет мантру засыпая и читая книги. 
> 
> Я никогда не приму утверждение о том, что такой человек следует пятому пункту, только потому что он выполнил 4 предыдущих. Факты есть факты. не могу я принять утверждение, что гуру учит повторять Святое имя невнимательно. нет такого и в книгах не написано. Все учат повторять внимательно. Следовательно. 30 стаж , принятие гуру, получение инициации не помогло продвинуться даже до уровня ништхи и даже до уровня анартха-ниврити, поскольку не видел я, чтобы он прилагал усилия в повторении мантры. Отсюда у меня вывод, что следование правилам игры важнее, чем формальная составляющая


Вместо того, чтобы думать о других, и о том, как они следуют-не следуют и т.д., подумайте о себе, и о своем духовном росте. Никто вам и не говорил, что нужно формально подойти к принятию гуру и т.д. Просто поймите, что пока не сделан первый шаг, не может быть и речи о последующих шагах. Можно много рассуждать, но пока вы лично не начнете следовать наставлениям, данным Махапрабху, вряд ли можно будет говорить о подлинном духовном росте.

----------


## Андрей В

> а вы не сделаете даже первого шага.


 А знаете почему?
Мне было интересно смогу я достичь чего-то следуя без получения инициации. И знаете результаты превзошли все ожидания. Могу даже сказать до какого этапа я дошёл. До того момента. когда святое имя сливается с образом Кришны на который медитируешь в уме. А это начальный уровень ништхи. Он характеризуется ещё словами "святое имя пляшет на языке". Это сложно понять что такое, пока не достигнешь этого состояния. И этот опыт показал. что по крайней мере до уровня нишитхи подняться можно. Но дальше необходимо принятие гуру. т.к. нужно подпитывать себя слушанием рассказов о Кришне. В результате этого возрастает лобха, развиваются настроения служения и т.п. 

Я сейчас не практикую, поскольку пал из-за пратиштхи, но опыт остался, о чём и пишу. Это прожитый опыт, а не на уровне теории.  И дошёл я до этого уровня всего за 2 месяца, после того как решил начать практиковать серьёзно. а серьёзность предполагала выйти на уровень непрерывного повторения в течение всего времени бодрствования.  Это реально работает и прогрессировать можно очень быстро, если следовать процессуу правильно.

----------


## Андрей В

> Вместо того, чтобы думать о других, и о том, как они следуют-не следуют и т.д., подумайте о себе, и о своем духовном росте. Никто вам и не говорил, что нужно формально подойти к принятию гуру и т.д.


В том-то всё и дело. Что выбрать гуру из тех кого я видел я не могу, т.к. не могу принять учителем человека, который не вышел на уровень по крайней мере ништхи. Анартхи и клеши как-то знаете видны сразу, когда наблюдаешь как кто-то повторяет мантру. Не могу не замечать в таком серьёзном вопросе как выбор гуру.
Это знаете не на уровне эмоций должно происходить. Надо пообщаться, задать вопросы о том, знает ли человек о чём говорит или только делает вид что знает, понаблюдать в каких он отношениях со святым именем, как повторяет и т.п. Выбор гуру это серьёзный момент в жизни. как-то не хочется оказаться спустя много лет в положении учеников тех гуру, которые оставили практику.

----------


## Галим

> Вриндавана Чандра, согласен, на первых этапах, чтобы выбраться с тамогуны нынешнее общество помогает хорошо, но вот дальнейшее продвижение в этом обществе затруднительно. Но общество в других местах не лучше, там то же самое, поэтому и остаётся единственный выход практиковать самостоятельно, чтобы не обуславливаться общением.


В нынешней ситуации это легко достижимо,можно общатся с преданными по скайпу,очень удобно.Мы вот трое(иногда вчетвером) собрались и почти каждый день читаем около полутра часов какую нибудь катху и паралельно обсуждаем непонятные моменты.Надо просто подыскать компанию примерно своего уровня или чуть выше.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Я согласен со всем, что вы написали, прабху. Но все эти 4 пункта без 5-го не имеют смысла.
> 
> Я привёл пример, когда преданный,  получивший вторую инициацию, пользующийся авторитетом, проповедник, стаж 30 лет, повторяет мантру засыпая и читая книги. 
> 
> Я никогда не приму утверждение о том, что такой человек следует пятому пункту, только потому что он выполнил 4 предыдущих. Факты есть факты. не могу я принять утверждение, что гуру учит повторять Святое имя невнимательно. нет такого и в книгах не написано. Все учат повторять внимательно. Следовательно. 30 стаж , принятие гуру, получение инициации не помогло продвинуться даже до уровня ништхи и даже до уровня анартха-ниврити, поскольку не видел я, чтобы он прилагал усилия в повторении мантры. Отсюда у меня вывод, что следование правилам игры важнее, чем формальная составляющая


Простите, прабхуджи, но не могу с Вами согласиться. Вы берете один мягко скажем далеко не самый удачный пример, причем - без учета человеческого фактора, и основываясь на нем, выстраиваете свою собственную теорию, которая идет вразрез с шастрами и тем, чему учат духовные учителя. Это опасно - Вы начали спекулировать, и Ваш ум может увести Вас совсем в другую сторону. В этом случае будут неизбежны разочарования, и Вы придете к тому, что практика не работает.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> А знаете почему?
> Мне было интересно смогу я достичь чего-то следуя без получения инициации. И знаете результаты превзошли все ожидания. Могу даже сказать до какого этапа я дошёл. До того момента. когда святое имя сливается с образом Кришны на который медитируешь в уме. А это начальный уровень ништхи. Он характеризуется ещё словами "святое имя пляшет на языке". Это сложно понять что такое, пока не достигнешь этого состояния. И этот опыт показал. что по крайней мере до уровня нишитхи подняться можно. Но дальше необходимо принятие гуру. т.к. нужно подпитывать себя слушанием рассказов о Кришне. В результате этого возрастает лобха, развиваются настроения служения и т.п. 
> 
> Я сейчас не практикую, поскольку пал из-за пратиштхи, но опыт остался, о чём и пишу. Это прожитый опыт, а не на уровне теории.  И дошёл я до этого уровня всего за 2 месяца, после того как решил начать практиковать серьёзно. а серьёзность предполагала выйти на уровень непрерывного повторения в течение всего времени бодрствования.  Это реально работает и прогрессировать можно очень быстро, если следовать процессуу правильно.


Знаете, у меня тоже был такой опыт, еще в первые полгода, как я пришла в движение. Ну и что? Это не значит, что я на уровне ништхи. Это значит, что Кришна дал мне определенную дотацию, чтобы я могла знать, к чему стремиться далее. А потом начались проверки Майи... Серьезные проверки. Не все выдерживала... Но считаю, что удержалась исключительно потому, что приняла гуру и у меня сильный духовный наставник на месте. То есть исключительно по милости чистых преданных. Теперь я 2 года читаю пранаму и думаю принять инициацию в следующий приезд Гурудева в Россию. Наставник не возражает, я с ним уже говорила на эту тему. Просто мы сами никогда не сможем определить, на каком уровне мы находимся. Это может сделать только Мадхйама адхикари. Я по наивности своей тоже полагала, что вышла на уровень ништхи, но мой наставник опустил меня на землю, сказав мне, что я на уровне каништхи адхикари. Он не стал уточнять, на каком из них, но дал понять позже, что не на уровне каништха-каништха. ДАлее не говорит, потому что знает, что я склонна к гордыне, с которой уже даже и не борюсь, просто приняла, что она есть и что сама я с ней ни за что не справлюсь, только по милости Кришны.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

...Да почти все в своё время побывали на этой самой "ништхе"... А потом опять... в каништху... Ну и что... Продолжаем практиковать, сделав выводы...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А знаете почему?
> Мне было интересно смогу я достичь чего-то следуя без получения инициации. И знаете результаты превзошли все ожидания. Могу даже сказать до какого этапа я дошёл. До того момента. когда святое имя сливается с образом Кришны на который медитируешь в уме. А это начальный уровень ништхи. Он характеризуется ещё словами "святое имя пляшет на языке". Это сложно понять что такое, пока не достигнешь этого состояния. И этот опыт показал. что по крайней мере до уровня нишитхи подняться можно. Но дальше необходимо принятие гуру. т.к. нужно подпитывать себя слушанием рассказов о Кришне. В результате этого возрастает лобха, развиваются настроения служения и т.п. 
> 
> Я сейчас не практикую, поскольку пал из-за пратиштхи, но опыт остался, о чём и пишу. Это прожитый опыт, а не на уровне теории.  И дошёл я до этого уровня всего за 2 месяца, после того как решил начать практиковать серьёзно. а серьёзность предполагала выйти на уровень непрерывного повторения в течение всего времени бодрствования.  Это реально работает и прогрессировать можно очень быстро, если следовать процессуу правильно.


Написать можно все что угодно. Интернет все стерпит, как говорится.  :smilies:  

Тот факт, что вы сейчас не практикуете говорит о том, что ништхой даже и не пахло. Шастры описывают то, что вы испытали, как утсаха-майи, начальный ложный энтузиазм, сродни тому, что чувствует ребенок, выучивший написание первой буквы, и радующийся этому, считая, что все уже изучил. Подобное вы и ощутили. Вначале Кришна преданным часто дает авансом некий проблеск духовного вкуса, чтобы вдохновить. Многим в начале кажется, что еще чуть-чуть и от бхавы можно будет уже перейти к преме.  :smilies:  Но дальше необходимо принять духовного учителя, иначе духовный рост не состоится. Без принятия духовного учителя человек обречен быть обманутым своим умом. Духовный рост может закончиться, толком и не начавшись.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Если человек не отвергает саму необходимость принятия гуру, а просто ищет того, кто его вдохновит, но пока не находит, то чего вы на него взъелись? Он должен выполнить указание Махапрабху - принять первого попавшегося что ли? Или того, кто сидит высоко, глядит далеко? Если нет возможности узнать человека, а есть одно общественное давление - "принимай гуру, принимай гуру" - но как же ответственность в выборе гуру?  Махапрабху разве говорит принять слепо, под давлением этого его указания? Или он говорит принять самого великого, кому громче всех кричат "ки джай"? Или того, кто живет подальше, приезжает пореже? Нет большой когнитивности в общественных призывах принять гуру. Как правило, тут включается в дело социальный фактор, а не духовный, - общество защищает свою социальную парадигму развития, и предлагает всем принять по скорее т.н. общественных гуру, которые ну всем же и так очевидно, что все чистые преданные и истинные гуру. Выбирай поскорей, не задерживай добрый и смелых людей. Может быть так и есть - и среди них есть гуру истинные и возвышенные - отрицать всех недоступных гуру только на основе какого-то одного недойстойного доступного примера нельзя. Но выбор гуру предполагает развитие совершенно определенной собственной убежденности в человеке, основанной на чем-то большем, чем общественное давление. Если общество давит и подсовывает список подходящих и самых надежных (в плане общественного признания) гуру, то преданные оказываются сбитыми с толку, они начинают думать, что их серьезность в принятии гуру должна проявиться в принятии общественного мнения. Общество преданных не соврет, не подставит, не подкинет свинью. Преданные милостивые и через них говорит Сам Кришна. Вместо того, чтобы приобретать личное убеждение в гуру, преданные под беспорядосным давлением социума развивают убеждение в безукоризненности выбора социума, и становится уже не так уж важно, кого именно выбрать из предложенного списка кандидатов. Выбирай любого, не тяни время, жизнь коротка, каждый из них способен тебя привести к Кришне - 100%, поэтому не парься, не заморачивайся, послушай наставления в ютюбе, и примерно прикинь, кто больше нравится. В конце концов все они говорят то, что говорил Шрила Прабхупада, так что доверься выбору сердца и не усложняй себе духовную жизнь потугами ума. Важнее получать вани, а не вапу, так что просто посмотри издалека и послушай лекции, этого вполне достаточно, чтобы выбрать гуру. По большому счету все гуру говорят одно и то же, так что ты в любом случае не проиграешь. А если зациклишься и будешь всю жизнь оттягивать принятие гуру, то так ведь и умрешь - вообще без гуру. Вот такой подход, мы все такие продвинутые, что не заморачиваемся насчет гуру, бери пока дают, у нас вообще все просто и быстро, - гуру выбрать как в гастроном за батоном сходить. Не в пекарню, не еще куда-то, не сам испечешь - но всех зовем в гастроном идти, не зря налажена была эта система, ради людей, ради их блага, чтоб все проще делалось, без заморочек - пошел в гастроном и купил, что в сердце запало.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ...Да почти все в своё время побывали на этой самой "ништхе"... А потом опять... в каништху... Ну и что... Продолжаем практиковать, сделав выводы...


Не знаю, не знаю... Может кто и ништхе, но я как минимум в бхаве был. Да... пожалуй в бхаве, нет, не в ручи, не асакти, точно - в бхаве. Что такое ништха вообще? Смех какой-то!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Я не говорил, что нужно принимать гуру под давлением общества. Я говорил, что по мнению Махапрабху, принятие гуру это первый шаг, этим и надо заняться в первую очередь. Конечно, нужно принимать в качестве гуру того, в кого у человека есть вера. Рекомендуют молиться Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне, чтобы Они направили преданного к духовному учителю. По милости Кришны мы получаем гуру, а по милости гуру, мы получаем Кришну. Если пока нет понимания важности принятия гуру, то надо работать над этим тогда. А просто приводить аргументы, почему не вдохновляют те или иные гуру - это не выход. Начните работать над тем, чтобы выполнить указание Махапрабху, и все начнет преображаться в вашей духовной жизни. Когда вы будете внутренне готовы принять гуру, гуру увидит вас. Говорится, что не ученик принимает гуру, а гуру  - ученика. Не стоит опускать этот трансцендетный процесс принятия гуру на уровень лишь умственных симпатий и антипатий: "этот гуру мне нравится, а этот не нравится". Чтобы принять гуру, нужна милость Кришны. А чтобы быть готовым принять эту милость Кришны, нужно обрести сильное желание и понимание крайней необходимости принятия гуру. Когда человека охватывает желание найти истинного гуру, не просто ради моды, а для того, для чего гуру и нужен, то есть для обретения сознания Кришны, тогда Кришна, который пребывает в сердце каждого, откликнется на это желание и покажет человеку его гуру. А просто рассуждать, почему я до сих пор не принял гуру, можно очень долго, но время не резиновое.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Если человек не отвергает саму необходимость принятия гуру, а просто ищет того, кто его вдохновит, но пока не находит, то чего вы на него взъелись?



Простите, прабху, никто на него не взъелся, но я поняла именно так, что человек напротив именно спорит с тем, что есть необходимость принятия гуру. С одной стороны, вроде и не отрицает этого, с другой - вроде бы ищет того, кто вдохновляет, а с третьей стороны - тем не менее, пытается найти в шастрах оправдание тому, что надо расти самому, и лишь в крайнем случае, в последний момент, быть может, озадачиться его поисками... 


> Отсюда у меня вывод, что следование правилам игры важнее, чем формальная составляющая


? написал прабху Андрей. Если неверно поняла, то прошу прощения. В целом согласна с тем, что гуру, который вдохновляет именно тебя, сразу не встретить. Надо его найти, а после еще и убедиться в том, что это действительно твой гуру. Лично я по совету старших преданных молилась Шриле Прабхупаде, искренне, в течение полугода каждый день, чтобы он указал, открыл мне моего живого гуру. И он открыл мне его в процессе интенсивного служения во время Нрисимха Чатурдаши. Я ни разу даже и не усомнилась, хотя проверяла, опять же по совету старших, изучала и слушала других гуру, но именно тот, кого открыл мне Шрила Прабхупада, сильнее всех вдохновляет меня на служение преданным и Святому Имени. С учетом остальных принципов выбора гуру. Так что обрести своего гуру возможно исключительно по милости преданных. Чистых преданных Кришны. Так или иначе.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Простите, прабху, никто на него не взъелся, но я поняла именно так, что человек напротив именно спорит с тем, что есть необходимость принятия гуру. С одной стороны, вроде и не отрицает этого, с другой - вроде бы ищет того, кто вдохновляет, а с третьей стороны - тем не менее, пытается найти в шастрах оправдание тому, что надо расти самому, и лишь в крайнем случае, в последний момент, быть может, озадачиться его поисками...


Как я понял, он просто пока не встретил, не нашел. И что ему остается делать? Он знает наставления парампары, и может им следовать пока без непосредственного гуру так, как ему подсказывает сердце и преданные, которых он хотя бы уважает за их стремления. Это верный образ мышления, пока нет гуру. Естественно, без гуру получение знания и следование чревато многими иллюзиями. Но будет гуру и разгонит их. А без знаний вообще невозможно выбрать истинного гуру. Образ мысли "я сначала найду гуру, а уж потом буду получать знания и следовать всему" - неверен. Если нет пока личности, то чайтья-гуру может находиться в сердце до нужного момента, когда личность проявится. При условии, что поиск действительно идет, что есть жажда встретить своего гуру. Не могу сказать тоже, что жажду я увидел, но мало ли чего я не вижу, по крайней мере я прочитал у него, что гуру нужен, чтобы прийти к Кришне, чтобы достигать более высоких уровней.





> ? написал прабху Андрей. Если неверно поняла, то прошу прощения. В целом согласна с тем, что гуру, который вдохновляет именно тебя, сразу не встретить. Надо его найти, а после еще и убедиться в том, что это действительно твой гуру. Лично я по совету старших преданных молилась Шриле Прабхупаде, искренне, в течение полугода каждый день, чтобы он указал, открыл мне моего живого гуру. И он открыл мне его в процессе интенсивного служения во время Нрисимха Чатурдаши. Я ни разу даже и не усомнилась, хотя проверяла, опять же по совету старших, изучала и слушала других гуру, но именно тот, кого открыл мне Шрила Прабхупада, сильнее всех вдохновляет меня на служение преданным и Святому Имени. С учетом остальных принципов выбора гуру. Так что обрести своего гуру возможно исключительно по милости преданных. Чистых преданных Кришны. Так или иначе.


Да, преданные помогают, конечно. Но часто хочется воскликнуть, что бы помогали не так энтузиастично. А бывает еще т.н. помощь, это когда у руководителей примешиваются  наполеоновские амбиции, и они уже сами себе верят, когда выстраивают свои духовно-административные пирамиды, глядя на новых людей как на ресурс.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Не знаю, не знаю... Может кто и ништхе, но я как минимум в бхаве был. Да... пожалуй в бхаве, нет, не в ручи, не асакти, точно - в бхаве. Что такое ништха вообще? Смех какой-то!


 .... Ну. поделись, брат, каково там было... Любопытство аж распирает...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я не говорил, что нужно принимать гуру под давлением общества. Я говорил, что по мнению Махапрабху, принятие гуру это первый шаг, этим и надо заняться в первую очередь. Конечно, нужно принимать в качестве гуру того, в кого у человека есть вера. Рекомендуют молиться Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне, чтобы Они направили преданного к духовному учителю. По милости Кришны мы получаем гуру, а по милости гуру, мы получаем Кришну. Если пока нет понимания важности принятия гуру, то надо работать над этим тогда. А просто приводить аргументы, почему не вдохновляют те или иные гуру - это не выход. Начните работать над тем, чтобы выполнить указание Махапрабху, и все начнет преображаться в вашей духовной жизни. Когда вы будете внутренне готовы принять гуру, гуру увидит вас. Говорится, что не ученик принимает гуру, а гуру  - ученика. Не стоит опускать этот трансцендетный процесс принятия гуру на уровень лишь умственных симпатий и антипатий: "этот гуру мне нравится, а этот не нравится". Чтобы принять гуру, нужна милость Кришны. А чтобы быть готовым принять эту милость Кришны, нужно обрести сильное желание и понимание крайней необходимости принятия гуру. Когда человека охватывает желание найти истинного гуру, не просто ради моды, а для того, для чего гуру и нужен, то есть для обретения сознания Кришны, тогда Кришна, который пребывает в сердце каждого, откликнется на это желание и покажет человеку его гуру. А просто рассуждать, почему я до сих пор не принял гуру, можно очень долго, но время не резиновое.


Нужна милость, и также нужны знания о том, как эту милость получить. Первый пункт - принятие гуру - предполагает развитие знаний о том, как его найти, проверить и принять. Каких вещей следует избегать, какие обманщики могут подстерегать, что именно нужно искать в гуру. Смею утверждать, что у нас школа принятия гуру очень перегружена давлением бессознательного потока в администратичном русле. Если позволите, то внушение обкатанных сценариев принятия гуру требует от людей лишь одной из двух составляющих - помолись - и будет дадено тебе. Но другая составляющая - знания о гуру-таттве - не выгодна для обкатанных сценариев. Ты помолился, где-то на небе что-то произошло, и вот тебе пожалуйста, твой гуру тебя увидел. Знаешь ли, когда столько "мистики" происходит, и как говорят, не откуда попало, а от самого Кришны, то вопрос о знаниях, о проверке и вообще о чем бы то ни было становится каким-то кощунственным уже. Ну чего там узнавать, чего там проверять, ведь это САМ КРИШНА отозвался на мои молитвы. Какие же могут быть еще сомнения? Но это называется искажение знаний о гуру-таттве, и на этом искажении успешно спекулируют многие руководители, внушая лишь необходимость помолиться о выборе гуру по указанному ими сценарию, им это удобно тем, что все в таком случае выходит просто и быстро, и никто не задается вопросами об их администраторских мотивах. А им как раз и удобно, когда организация состоит из гуру, которых на самом деле даже проверить в личном общении весьма затруднительно по причине их невероятной занятости и недоступности (не говоря уже о дальнейшем личном общении), и учеников этих гуру, которые не могут получить посвящение без рекомендации этих руководителей. Благодаря такой удобной для администраторов схеме
руководить становится проще, держа всех преданных в личном подчинении благодаря рекомендациям. Молиться, конечно, необходимо, но и головой подумать перед этим тоже не плохо. Если бы было независимое от рукводства специализированное обучение всех кандидатов в ученики, то это позволило бы как минимум шире и как максимум глубже взглянуть на вопрос выбора гуру, минуя скрытые подловки всех заинтересованных использовать твое искренне стремление в каком-то своем плане.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> .... Ну. поделись, брат, каково там было... Любопытство аж распирает...


Ну как-как... сидишь такой весь светишься и искорки, искорки к глазах мелькают

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вместо того, чтобы думать о других, и о том, как они следуют-не следуют и т.д., подумайте о себе, и о своем духовном росте. Никто вам и не говорил, что нужно формально подойти к принятию гуру и т.д. Просто поймите, что пока не сделан первый шаг, не может быть и речи о последующих шагах. Можно много рассуждать, но пока вы лично не начнете следовать наставлениям, данным Махапрабху, вряд ли можно будет говорить о подлинном духовном росте.


Мы следуем наставлениям Махапрабху через гуру иначе это будет как у ритвиков  :smilies:

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

Цитата:  «...Гуру нельзя вылепить согласно своим ущербным представлениям. Гуру – это не кукла, которую можно выбрать для удовлетворения формальных потребностей: «О, я выбрал тебя, я буду молиться тебе…. О, мой спаситель!»  Нет!  Приход патита - павана Шри Гурудева – это реальный факт, который не нуждается в дополнении воображением. Гуру появляется подобно солнцу – всё оживает, уходят все сомнения…»
      «Всё, что придёт ко мне от него – я приму не колеблясь. Он друг всех падших и обездоленных. Он, его слова, его мнение – вот моё мерило ценности, мой ориентир. Я не в состоянии сам позаботиться о себе, но его забота будет хранить меня вечно. И так будет всегда. Таково вероисповедание души. Такова религия Вайшнавов..."

.....     Принцип гуру-бхакти самый основной постулат духовной жизни. Это фундамент. От него зависит всё: успех, победа, удача. В нём сосредоточена вся духовная сила, которая передаётся по парампаре. И понимание этого принципа Шрила Прабхупада всеми силами пытался дать своим ученикам. Он неоднократно отмечал, что многие члены Гаудия Матх так и не смогли понять этот 
наиважнейший духовный принцип. Что, оставаясь и сотрудничая в рамках единой организации, они доставили бы огромное удовольствие Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру и предыдущим ачарьям. И Шрила Прабхупада приложил максимум усилий для того, чтобы его ученики не повторили это ошибку....

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Ну как-как... сидишь такой весь светишься и искорки, искорки к глазах мелькают


  ... Товарищ один мой рассказывал подобное, слово в слово: на велосипеде тормоза отказали, башкой дерево свалил... Но он,похоже, прему ощутил, судя по эмоциям...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ... Товарищ один мой рассказывал подобное, слово в слово: на велосипеде тормоза отказали, башкой дерево свалил... Но он,похоже, прему ощутил, судя по эмоциям...


Похоже, да. Но жажда пратиштхи даже нас, према-каништх благополучно срубила, чего уж говорить про вас, скромных ништха-каништх

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Похоже, да. Но жажда пратиштхи даже нас, према-каништх благополучно срубила, чего уж говорить про вас, скромных ништха-каништх


 ...Вот уж точно - валит всех без разбора: према-каништх, ништха-каништх, мать её так... Я, собственно, из-за неё и рванул в деревню к коровам поближе... Реально, в огороде её меньше чем в городе... А если ещё хорошо навозом намазаться, то она тебя вообще не замечает... Истину говорю вам, истину...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Похоже, да. Но жажда пратиштхи даже нас, према-каништх благополучно срубила, чего уж говорить про вас, скромных ништха-каништх


Похоже пришло время поговорить о наших вечных духовных формах!
 :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Один гуру сказал, что до уровня ништхи можно подняться самостоятельно изучая книги. Но чтобы подняться ещё выше необходимо общение с возвышенными вайшнавами.


так, как говорится, а гуру кто? И слушатели? Может, там имелось ввиду - ништха по интересу к лила-катхе)), а не вообще. Так сказать, "интересовая ништха", неперебиваемый интерес, что вопреки всему проносится через всю жизнь. Известно ж, что некоторые вайшнавы считают главным локомотивом воспевание и садхана-стабильность, некоторые - слушанье (чтение - разновидность слушанья) и жадный интерес к оному. Склоняюсь к такой версии оттого что термин "общение с возвышенными вайшнавами" обычно употребляют вайшнавы второго типа.

----------


## Андрей В

> Вы берете один мягко скажем далеко не самый удачный пример,


Да таких примеров полно.
[QUOTE]
 причем - без учета человеческого фактора,
А причём здесь человеческий фактор. Есть метод, ему надо просто следовать. Тот кто не следует или следует не полностью, либо ничего не достигает, либо достигает но не многого.




> и основываясь на нем, выстраиваете свою собственную теорию, которая идет вразрез с шастрами и тем, чему учат духовные учителя.


не идёт в разрез, а наоборот совпадает  :smilies: 




> Это опасно - Вы начали спекулировать,


В чём я спекулирую конкретно?




> В этом случае будут неизбежны разочарования, и Вы придете к тому, что практика не работает.


Да как раз я и убедился в том что работает и чтобы достичь уровня ништхи надо всего несколько недель, а не десятков лет. Всё работает , матаджи, на 100 %

----------


## Андрей В

> Это значит, что Кришна дал мне определенную дотацию, чтобы я могла знать, к чему стремиться далее. А потом начались проверки Майи...


Это не дотация, это опыт прошлых жизней. Вы начинаете практиковать с того уровня, на котором остановились в прошлом. Поэтому прогресс такой быстрый, но дальше этот" аванс", как вы говорите , заканчивается и надо прилагать усилия. Если преданный не преодолевает анартхи, которые позволяют выйти ему на уровень ПОСТОЯННОГО повторения, это не значит, что этих анартх нет. Они есть, и спят глубоко. Если их не преодолеть, они перейдут в другую жизнь и так может продолжаться миллион раз. Вы же много раз читали стих Господа Чайтаньи: Тринад апи суничена - цель выйти на уровень постоянного повторения. Но преданные ведь считают что 16 кругов достаточно  :smilies:   Но нигде не говорится в писаниях про 16 кругов. там говорится , что постоянное повторение открывает образ, качества и игры Кришны - ПОСТОЯННОЕ, а не 16 кругов, да ещё не чисто

----------


## Андрей В

> Тот факт, что вы сейчас не практикуете говорит о том, что ништхой даже и не пахло.


Вот вот. Когда Бхактичайтанья Свами сказал своему переводчику: "Этот преданный очень быстро прогрессирует". Тот, был в шоке, потому что не мог понять как такое может быть. Проблема всех каништх в том, что они не могут распознать уровень, а гуру может. И почему -то все сразу побежали интересоваться у меня, что же я такое делаю, что гуру высказался так обо мне. Вот это-то меня и сгубило, начала расти пратиштха. Это уже потом, спустя месяц я прочитал , что никогда нельзя говорить о тех вещах, что я рассказал неофитам, потому что это вносит смятение в их умы и они не могут ничего понять. И Кришна не доволен, когда ты рассказываешь про реализации тем, кто ещё не поднялся на твой уровень. Вот и вы такого же мнения, как и те про кого я вам говорю. 

А насчёт ништхи, почитайте рассказ про Джаду Бхарату - он пал с уровня бхавы. Уровень ништхи характеризуется тем, что на этом уровне преданный способен медитировать на трикурти Кришны. Что это такое почитайте в книге "Искусство повторения святого имени ". Медитация на трикурти невозможна, если ты не достиг уровня постоянного повторения Имени.

----------


## Андрей В

> Если человек не отвергает саму необходимость принятия гуру, а просто ищет того, кто его вдохновит, но пока не находит, то чего вы на него взъелись? Он должен выполнить указание Махапрабху - принять первого попавшегося что ли? Или того, кто сидит высоко, глядит далеко? Если нет возможности узнать человека, а есть одно общественное давление - "принимай гуру, принимай гуру" - но как же ответственность в выборе гуру? .


Вриндавана Чандра 5+. всё именно так как ты говоришь. Я не отвергаю саму концепцию принятия гуру, я её принимаю, но я не готов принимать своим гуру первого встречного, только потому что давят и упрекают: мол пока не примешь, настоящей практики и нет? Мол те кто не принял гуру, те вообще не могут прогрессировать. Это не правда. Гуру-принцип ещё никто не отменял. Есть дикша-гуру, есть чайтья -гуру -Господь в сердце. Господь может помочь из сердца, дать понимание, если душа стремится к этому. так же Он даёт подтверждение через книги. 

Любой человек, если ему объяснить как правильно повторять святое имя будет прогрессировать. И у нас у всех есть этот опыт. невозможно соблюдать регулирующие принципы, если святое имя не работает, но ведь те кто не имеют гуру, кто только пришел и начал повторять, выходят на уровень соблюдения принципов. А это говорит об очищении чувств, ума, способности их контролировать. Благодаря чему это стало возможным , как не практике повторения святого имени? Даже чтобы получить инициацию, надо УЖЕ год соблюдать принципы, но это невозможно было бы сделать, если бы не было прогресса в результате практики повторения. Значит прогресс возможен до инициации. У всех, уверен на 100% есть этот опыт

----------


## Андрей В

> Может, там имелось ввиду - ништха по интересу к лила-катхе)), а не вообще. .


Имелось ввиду вообще. Слово ништха  имеет чёткое определение. Ништха в садхане это не полное определение ништхи, а часть определения. К тому же ништха - это не некий отрезок времени, когда преданный практикует, а ВНУТРЕННЕЕ состояние преданного. Ништха - это измерение шрадхи, а не линейного времени. На уровне бхавы, есть возможность пасть - совершить оскорбление вайшнава. Есть пример очень прекрасный, когда , не помню уже, или Рупа или Сатаната Госвами повторял святое имя и медитировал на игры Кришгны, а в это время мимо проходил хромой вайшнав. Рупа Госвами улыбался, видя как Кришна забрался на дерево , наклонил ветку, которую Радхарани, подпрыгивая пыталась схватить и потом отпустил. Радхарани взлетела и Рупа Госвами видя это засмеялся в медитации. А вайшнав подумал, что этот великий садху смеялся над его хроматой. И после этого у Рупы пропало видение игры, как он ни пытался. Это свидетельство того, что падение возможно даже на уровне бхавы. Конечно Рупа и Санатана вечные спутники, но они учат садхак тому, что можно лишиться всего, даже на уровне бхавы. если совершишь оскорбление или привяжешься к материмальным вещам, как Джада Бхарата.

Когда читаешь книги, надо же анализировать что пишется, а не просто читать как интересные истории. Поэтому падения с уровня ништхи возможно, покольку анартхи ещё не все исчезли. В матхурья кадамбини говорится о том, какие анартхи на каком уровне уничтожааются. Но неофиты эе не знают про это. Они оценивают уровень по тому сколько лет ты в сознании Кришны. Если 20-30, то значит ты уже старший преданный и продвинутый. А то что этот преданный повторяет мантру как попало, для них это не главное. Так ведь? Конечно таким старшим преданным не выгодно, чтобы неофиты знали об этих ньюансах. Ведь они же сразу лишатся почёта и уважения  :smilies:  Поэтому заметил, что когда начинаешь говорить о качестве повторения, старшие вайшнавы как-то стараются эту тему замять и не развивать, потому что это сразу их разоблачит. И окажется, что они вовсе не старшие, а такие же неофиты, только безуспешно пытающиеся чего-то достичь в течение 20-30 лет  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот вот. Когда Бхактичайтанья Свами сказал своему переводчику: "Этот преданный очень быстро прогрессирует". Тот, был в шоке, потому что не мог понять как такое может быть. Проблема всех каништх в том, что они не могут распознать уровень, а гуру может. И почему -то все сразу побежали интересоваться у меня, что же я такое делаю, что гуру высказался так обо мне. Вот это-то меня и сгубило, начала расти пратиштха. Это уже потом, спустя месяц я прочитал , что никогда нельзя говорить о тех вещах, что я рассказал неофитам, потому что это вносит смятение в их умы и они не могут ничего понять. И Кришна не доволен, когда ты рассказываешь про реализации тем, кто ещё не поднялся на твой уровень. Вот и вы такого же мнения, как и те про кого я вам говорю.


Поверьте, то, что вы испытали не называется ништхой. Хотя вам очень хотелось бы верить в это. И то, что вы изо всех сил пытаетесь показать себя очень шибко круто продвинутым, в отличие от "неофитов со стажем по 20-30 лет" говорит лишь о том, что вы практически не подступались еще к духовному росту. Вы вряд ли можете знать об опыте других преданных, хотя изо всех сил пытаетесь всех судить. Я немало встречал людей вроде вас, которые что-то мнят о себе, и что интересно, все они как правило убеждены, что не признают их супер крутые духовные достижения именно потому, что вокруг одни неофиты, которые ничего не понимают, и потому не способны признать маха-бхагавату. 

Пока вы не избавитесь от гордыни, вы, к сожалению, не сможете надеяться на какой бы то ни было ощутимый духовный рост. И тот факт, что вы не видите никого достойного, чтобы принять его в качестве гуру, лишь еще ярче высвечивает вашу проблему с гордыней.

Что интересно, мнящие себя очень сильно духовно развитыми, ценят лишь тех, кто подтверждает, что они де "очень хорошо прогрессируют", но зачастую не понимают, что им это говорят, чтобы вдохновить, видя их гордыню.  :smilies: 

Ничего, если гордыня не совсем поглотит ваше сознание, то возможно, через некоторое время вы сможете продолжить свой путь к Кришне.  Главное старайтесь поменьше критиковать преданных, иначе ваше продвижение может отложиться на очень продолжительное время.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Они оценивают уровень по тому сколько лет ты в сознании Кришны. Если 20-30, то значит ты уже старший преданный и продвинутый. А то что этот преданный повторяет мантру как попало, для них это не главное. Так ведь? Конечно таким старшим преданным не выгодно, чтобы неофиты знали об этих ньюансах. Ведь они же сразу лишатся почёта и уважения  Поэтому заметил, что когда начинаешь говорить о качестве повторения, старшие вайшнавы как-то стараются эту тему замять и не развивать, потому что это сразу их разоблачит. И окажется, что они вовсе не старшие, а такие же неофиты, только безуспешно пытающиеся чего-то достичь в течение 20-30 лет


 Видимо, вы так зациклены на почете и уважении, что вам кажется, что всех это волнует больше всего в жизни?  Не пытайтесь всех судить через призмы своих анартх. Скорее всего причина, о которой ваши слова вызывали не ту реакцию, какую вы ожидали, вызвана чем-то другим, а не " страхом старших преданных".  :smilies:  Вместо того, чтобы кичиться своими мнимыми достижениям (а мнимые они потому, что настоящий преданный никогда не выставляет напоказ  свои достижения и не пытается всем доказать какой он великий, и какие все кругом неофиты, ничего не достигшие) попытайтесь занять смиренное положение, старайтесь бороться с гордыней, и вы будете удивленны тому, как многое вам начнет открываться в тех преданных, которых до этого вы высокомерно называли неофитами. Гордыня застилает глаза, гордыня закрывает нам собственные недостатки, и не позволяет увидеть достоинства других людей.

Первый признак того, что человек достиг хоть чего-то в духовной жизни - это увеличение смирения и уменьшение гордыни. Это не просто я пишу, чтобы "заткнуть неофита, который подрывает авторитет "старших преданных"  :smilies: . Нет, поверьте,моя цель другая.Я просто хочу вам  помочь. Потому как сам вижу, как пагубно сказывается гордыня, как на примере своей жизни, так и в жизни других. По  мнению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - смирение это важнейший признак духовного роста.  Гордый человек не способен учиться и слушать. Он уверен, что он - особенный, это лишь признак невежества. Поэтому надо всячески избавляться от гордыни и всех ее проявлений. Без этого духовный рост невозможен.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, сам собой не погордишься - никто не погордится, так бесславно неофитом и помрешь

----------


## Андрей В

Мне как-то всё равно, что вы обо мне подумали и какие выводы сделали для себя. Я сказал то, что сказал. Спорить, и тем более  с вами, не вижу смысла

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Мне как-то всё равно, что вы обо мне подумали и какие выводы сделали для себя. Я сказал то, что сказал. Спорить, и тем более  с вами, не вижу смысла


Вы хороший и смелый человек!
Желаю вам счастья!  :smilies: 

Я более двадцати лет пытаюсь стать преданным!
Благословите меня что бы я стал таким как вы! :dandavat:

----------


## Андрей В

Вот чтобы стать таким как я , благословлять не стану. Благословлю, чтобы стали таким как Рупа Госвами  :mig: 

А насчёт смелости - тот кому терять нечего  тому и нечего бояться. Я не завишу от руководства ИСККОН никак, мне от него ничего не нужно, а поскольку не завишу, то и выражаю свободно своё мнение, без оглядки быть пониженным в должности и статусе.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Вы хороший и смелый человек!
> Желаю вам счастья! 
> 
> Я более двадцати лет пытаюсь стать преданным!
> Благословите меня что бы я стал таким как вы!


Не поймет... Не понял и не поймет. Анирудха прабху прав... к сожалению...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне как-то всё равно, что вы обо мне подумали и какие выводы сделали для себя. Я сказал то, что сказал. Спорить, и тем более  с вами, не вижу смысла


Ожидаемый ответ. Разговор с нами вы продолжили бы только в том случае, если бы мы поддержали вас в вашей убежденности насчет своей исключительности и необычайной продвинутости.  :smilies:  А так, по вашему мнению, мы - завистливые неофиты, которые ничего не понимают (несмотря на 20-30 лет практики), и не способны признать великую самосветящуюся личность.

----------


## Андрей В

Бхакти не обусловлено кол-вом лет практики. Можно миллион жизней практиковать и ничего не понимать. А можно как Прахлада махарадж в 5 лет быть чистым преданным.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Бхакти не обусловлено кол-вом лет практики. Можно миллион жизней практиковать и ничего не понимать. А можно как Прахлада махарадж в 5 лет быть чистым преданным.


Надо было написать: "Как мы с Прахладой Махараджем"  :mig:

----------


## Андрей В

Тогда уж лучше как грудничок Кришна  :smilies:  

"А можно как мы с Кришной: быть Богом с рождения"  :sorry:

----------


## Андрей В

> А так, по вашему мнению, мы - завистливые неофиты...


Не надо перегибать палку. Это касается не всех, есть те кто и через более короткий срок достигает ощутимого результата. Я описал одну сторону медали. Есть и другая сторона медали. положительная. Вы почему-то, прабху, все мои высказывания воспринимаете в свой адрес.   :smilies:  Вы себя и своих знакомых разглядели в моих словах что ли? Я же не виноват в этом. Если у вас лично и у ваших знакомых всё хорошо, зачем тогда вы воспринимаете мои слова, как если бы я говорил  их в ваш адрес и их? У вас всё хорошо, значит это не к вам адресовано.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Не надо перегибать палку. Это касается не всех, есть те кто и через более короткий срок достигает ощутимого результата. Я описал одну сторону медали. Есть и другая сторона медали. положительная. Вы почему-то, прабху, все мои высказывания воспринимаете в свой адрес.   Вы себя и своих знакомых разглядели в моих словах что ли? Я же не виноват в этом. Если у вас лично и у ваших знакомых всвают. ё хорошо, зачем тогда вы воспринимаете мои слова, как если бы я говорил  их в ваш адрес и их? У вас всё хорошо, значит это не к вам адресовано.


Меня ваши словеса не задевают. Ваши бесполезные споры вам не помогут.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Меня ваши словеса не задевают. Ваши бесполезные споры вам не помогут.


Вроде это наши общие споры  :smilies:  Все участники споров являются их обладателями. И соответственно, НАМ всем они не помогут, если конечнчо верить тому, что они не помогут.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

По теме изначально:
 видимо, этот вопрос иллюзорен, то есть нету таких критериев. Это - "как стандарт". Ибо хотябы потому, что наш ум может убедить нас в чем угодно. Как "в одну сторону", так и "в другую"..
 Видимо стоит здесь говорить о наличии каких-то исключений из этого правила, определив саму область определения при этом четко.

----------

